# Why do so many riders use the sheepskin half pads?



## Horses24-7 (15 February 2011)

Hi

I've noticed a massive increase in half sheepskin pads being used. Mainly under jumping saddles but also dressage.

Was wondering if they have just become a fashion accessory rather than something the horse needs? If you use one why do you? Just being nosey really! X


----------



## eva (15 February 2011)

I'd be glad to know too!
I use a sheepskin half lined numnah because believe it or not my horse is a different person with it! He just doesn't go half as well with a plain numnah, but when I throw a sheepskin on he's relaxed and soft and supple and just happy to work. I'm pretty cross about it because I have a lot of matchy matchy which is just going to waste now we're only using 1 black sheepskin numnah  it's tough life. so I'm wondering if a half pad would work the same way, then there's hope for matchy matchy.


----------



## painted ponies (15 February 2011)

I always use one as mu saddle was a tad wide for my guy, finally got a saddler out and a new saddle he looked at the saddle without any pad on but then when it came to putting a rider on we put a saddle pad and half pad on too I asked why he did this as everybody always says that if ur saddle fits you only need a slim pad and he said that because my saddles were close contact you should use a half pad too.  Maybe its more common now as its more common to have a close contact saddle???


----------



## celia (15 February 2011)

I often use them when ours are coming back into work after the winter. They've usually lost some muscle over their backs so the half pad keeps them comfortable until they've built back up again. Much easier than having their saddles adjusted only to put them back again 6 weeks later! I've used a prolite for this as well but I like the half pads better as they're not quite as bulky.


----------



## BSJAlove (15 February 2011)

i hate them  i used them on my little JC pony and she started bronking and not being herself. turns out it made the saddle pinch as her saddle was only fitted with a thin numnah. i felt awful. que a few months off work. if your going to use them, get them fitted!!!


----------



## spotty_pony (15 February 2011)

They are often used as a 'fashion statement' in show jumping. (Along with the dutch gags and grakle nosebands )

The proper use for them is pretty much the same as a prolite pad - on top of a numnah to improve the fit of the saddle. 

It is perfectly acceptable to use them if your horse actually needs to wear one but a lot of people don't realise the damage they can do by using them just because they look good.


----------



## kiritiger (15 February 2011)

Only at shows, both dressage and jumping - because they owner said so.


----------



## Batgirl (15 February 2011)

Have a high withered horse, helps make the saddle more comfy, recommended by saddler.

I never put anything under my saddle without a good mechanical/comfort reason.  Essentially you are changing the saddle fit, not a good idea.


----------



## Quadro (15 February 2011)

I currently use them on 1 of my horses, he has a made to measure close contact jumping saddle but has lost some weight over the winter and the saddle was pressing down on his withers slightly so he will be using it until he fills out again and the saddle will fit perfectly again!
Q


----------



## Fairy Dust (16 February 2011)

Wow...How exciting- first post!!!

Bit of a pathetic answer but I simply use mine as I feel that it is adding extra comfort for the horse. I had my close contact jumping saddle checked the other day by the saddler and he said that he personally rates them (shock absorbing etc). Plus I just think I spoil my horse, if she could she would have fluffy slippers and a hot water bottle for night time lol!


----------



## Rache (16 February 2011)

I use one cos my horse for some reason doesn't like a sale that fits 100%, put him in some thing that's a little bit too wide and instead of rearing and bucking he's a lamb. Add a lambskin one which I can change to make up for the wider saddle and its like magic its like he feels too rescirted otherwise put a soft pad makes a difference


----------



## thistledonicely (16 February 2011)

I have one on the recommendation of my saddler.

My Little Pony came from a trekking centre with tack.  Had saddler out to check saddle over and while it was a good fit for MLP, it wasn't absorbing as much shock as she'd like.

Options were to reflock or get a merino pad that would do the same job.  I went for the pad as I plan to get a new saddle for MLP once she's fully developed anyway, so this one will be spare next year.

I wouldn't be without one now having seen the difference it makes, particularly in trot.


----------



## trickivicki (16 February 2011)

Hi,

I use one on PJ as he is really really thin skinned (eg he has rug rubs above his knees where the seams of his rug touch... his knees!! its ridiculous) and any numnah with a seam at the back leaves a horrible stripe of a rub mark over his back, but a thick sheepy with no obvious seam seems to stop this... what to do about his bald knees however is another problem altogether!!


----------



## Hippona (16 February 2011)

I use either a sheepskin or a prolite...my horse is slightly cold-backed, plus despite needing an XW saddle he needs to develop topline and muscle....this 'fills in the gaps' without making the saddle too tight and keeps him comfy.
 Believe me, I'd know if he wasn't


----------



## Maddie2412 (16 February 2011)

okay well bit of trivia sheepskin does help the horse relax as their skin can breath 100x better so muscles are more likely to stay relaxed... but the half pad under saddles but over numnahs are really meant to relieve any direct pressure, I used one when i first got my tb as he hadn't muscled up around shoulders so he would grow into his saddle and when he filled out we don't need it anymore... I know what you mean though so many use them and if your saddle is fitted really well or made to measure by lifting it higher you can actually unfit it...


----------



## woodlandswow (16 February 2011)

i use one out hunting, and over the winter at comps and lessons and stuff with a numnah underneath, or i use a thick polypad.. just cos over the winter my horse's shape changes and he needs to build up more in his shoulders.. dont want to risk any damage after a bad time last year.


----------



## lannerch (16 February 2011)

Fashion accesorory in the majority.

Fair enough if your saddle is fitted with it, however how many have been?


----------



## thistledonicely (16 February 2011)

thistledonicely said:



			I have one on the recommendation of my saddler.
...
I wouldn't be without one now having seen the difference it makes, particularly in trot.
		
Click to expand...

Just reading that last bit back it could be misinterpreted... For the avoidance of any doubt, I mean wouldn't be without it with this particular saddle.  Any future saddles are a different kettle of fish.

Get a bit para that things said could be misread  <<< Ooh, I'm a poet!


----------

